# Need advice on moving to Canada



## nairvivek (Nov 23, 2012)

Dear All,

Am planning to apply for Canadian immigration very soon. My wife and 1 yr old baby will be joining me too. I am basically a Marketing professional and currently a business analytics consultant in India. My wife is a human resource professional and currently into operations. Can anyone advice us with correct city to move, job opportunities, cost of living (rent etc) and any other important information??? Thanks in advance 

Regards

Vivek


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

First do a thorough search on this forum as these questions come up all the time and get a general understanding of the different cities and what they have to offer. after you read up youe will be able to ask better and more direct questions. This country is extremely big with different environments, costs of living, economies, job prospects etc etc.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## DiscoverTillsonburg (Nov 26, 2012)

If you're interested in Ontario, you'll find the cost of living (and housing, in particular) is more affordable outside the Toronto area. For instance, the area around London, ON offers homes that are significantly less expensive and yet you'll still be within a short drive of larger cities.


----------



## travlr (Dec 30, 2012)

You should definitely move to Toronto or Calgary. It will be much easier for you to get jobs in your field in those two cities.


----------

